# ATV Tire Recommendations



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay, so I get this used Honda Rincon with a nice 650 cc motor in it. But it really needs some new tires with some of the mud my brothers and I ATV in sometime. I've been looking at STI Black Diamond XTR or Kenda Bear Claw at https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/. I've also been looking at Journey P350's at www.discounttire.com, which are "J" speed rated (this thing will easily do 50+mph), but I'm pretty sure they're made in China and there's a "grain of salt" factor on specifications from them. Some comments have the Journey's almost a full size smaller when you check the diameters. Discount tire said they would mount any tires I bring in for $10 each. Anyone have any experience with the Journey's or better suggestions?

The owner's manual calls out for AT25x8R12's in the front, AT25x10R12's in the rear. But I've also saw a post where someone did AT25x10R12's at all four corners and it worked out pretty well. Again, anyone with any experience one way or another? I don't ride enough that I'd see ever putting another set of tires on this, so better to do a little research for the best option. Not much rocky stuff, just dusty trails, some mud, some snow...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have Mud Bugs on one machine and Zillas one another machine. Both do great in the mud.


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks, those two seem to be a favorite in Michigan and about any place with mud. Where did you get them, or did they come with the machines?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I shopped online. Even with shipping the tire and wheels were much cheaper than anywhere I could find them in Michigan. 

Search Bigfoot ATV tire kits.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I shopped online. Even with shipping the tire and wheels were much cheaper than anywhere I could find them in Michigan.
> 
> Search Bigfoot ATV tire kits.


I also shopped on-line and got a good price. Discount tire in St. Louis (MI) matched the price and ordered them for me (no shipping, but there was sales tax). I also had them put them on for an added cost. I looked through their catalog (at the store) and they can get just about any ATV tire you want.

If/when I have problems, I have a real and nearby place to go to get it taken care of quickly.

Steve


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Don't overlook the ITP Mudlites. They're great in mud, competitively priced, and lighter than most mud tires which helps minimize the horsepower you lose when mounting up oversized mud tires.


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Finally got some STI Black Diamond STR's on tonight. Can't wait to try them out. Discount Tire changed them out for $16/tire (ouch; they told me $10/tire but neglected to do the "oh, you want the old ones off?" number). But they look really good on the quad, I can't wait to try them out. I have to pick up a decent low pressure tire gauge, the front tires look almost in-line with the wheel (probably at 10 PSI) and I'm afraid side rocks/roots will damage the aluminum. I have another quad that will probably get the Kenda Bear Claws eventually, but will have to wait until I can get some more funds and find a cheaper way to mount them.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I just took 2 motocross tires to a shop yesterday and they want $45.00 each to remove/mount!


----------



## JDsporty (Jan 12, 2017)

I've been seeing good reviews for ITP and Maxxis but will take note of what mentioned here. Got any other ATV tire recommendation?


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I put ITP Black Water Evolution tires on my 700 Ranger . They work great, 8ply pretty aggressive tread.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a couple set s of Kenda Bear Claws and they are a good all-around tire and excellent in snow. I took mine to Walmart and they switched them out for 5.00 bucks a tire.


----------

